# The Good Times at TBT



## QNT3N (Jun 11, 2009)

http://forums.the-bell-tree.com?topic=7118689/1/

http://forums.the-bell-tree.com?topic=7117414/1/

http://forums.the-bell-tree.com?topic=7115713/1/

http://forums.the-bell-tree.com?topic=7112091/1/#new <-- Rap Battle

http://forums.the-bell-tree.com?topic=7129283/1/

http://forums.the-bell-tree.com?topic=7116802/18/#new

http://forums.the-bell-tree.com?topic=261087/2/ <-- Courtesy of JJH.

http://forums.the-bell-tree.com?topic=7073437/2/

I may have missed some other good flamewars and threads, post them if you have the links.


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Jun 11, 2009)

Lol

I forgot about all of these.
Nice.


----------



## Thunder (Jun 11, 2009)

Ahh, the Grawr Fan Club... :3

Too bad it got locked ;_;


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Jun 11, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Ahh, the Grawr Fan Club... :3
> 
> Too bad it got locked ;_;


By Grawr, if I remember right. xDD

Remember that noe with Hollisterx about god and stuff?


----------



## Thunder (Jun 11, 2009)

Toon][quote="Master Crash said:
			
		

> Ahh, the Grawr Fan Club... :3
> 
> Too bad it got locked ;_;


By Grawr, if I remember right. xDD[/quote]Lol, yeah. And then there was the Nigel Fan Club which... Didn't. really last :L


----------



## QNT3N (Jun 11, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Toon][quote="Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol, yeah. And then there was the Nigel Fan Club which... Didn't. really last :L[/quote]Because no one cares about him.


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Jun 11, 2009)

Remember the religion argument gainst hollister? xDD


----------



## Thunder (Jun 11, 2009)

[quote="Toon]Remember the religion argument gainst hollister? xDD[/quote]Oh yeah, i remember that, lol.


----------



## QNT3N (Jun 11, 2009)

[quote="Toon]Remember the religion argument gainst hollister? xDD[/quote]http://forums.the-bell-tree.com?topic=7129283/1/


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Jun 11, 2009)

LOL

He got too out of control on that thread.

http://forums.the-bell-tree.com?topic=7116802/18/#new


----------



## QNT3N (Jun 11, 2009)

Moar good tiemz plox


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 11, 2009)

Furry Thread <3


----------



## QNT3N (Jun 11, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Furry Thread <3


good tiemz


----------



## coffeebean! (Jun 11, 2009)

No, the best time ever was when coffeebean!sucks came and started TROLLIN'. =3


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Jun 11, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> No, the best time ever was when coffeebean!sucks came and started TROLLIN'. =3


*goes to find*


----------



## coffeebean! (Jun 11, 2009)

Toon][quote="coffeebean! said:
			
		

> No, the best time ever was when coffeebean!sucks came and started TROLLIN'. =3


*goes to find*[/quote]It got deleted ;_;


----------



## Thunder (Jun 11, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> No, the best time ever was when coffeebean!sucks came and started TROLLIN'. =3


Now THAT was fun.


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Jun 11, 2009)

Darn


----------



## QNT3N (Jun 11, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Toon][quote="coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It got deleted ;_;[/quote]I remember that.

Wonder who the troll was..? ;D


----------



## coffeebean! (Jun 11, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll never forget that =3

lolnooky<3


----------



## Thunder (Jun 11, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol, he had like a psychotic breakdown towards the end XD


----------



## coffeebean! (Jun 11, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hahaha, that was so epic. When was it? It was before Christmas....sometime in December.


----------



## Thunder (Jun 11, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, around that time, i had just joined. I wish he never deleted the topic


----------



## QNT3N (Jun 11, 2009)

http://forums.the-bell-tree.com?topic=261087/2/

Courtesy of JJH.


----------



## JJH (Jun 11, 2009)

QNT3N said:
			
		

> http://forums.the-bell-tree.com?topic=261087/2/
> 
> Courtesy of JJH.


Find a better thread than this. I *censored.3.0*ing dare you. You won't.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 11, 2009)

JJH said:
			
		

> QNT3N said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can. *goes and searches for it*


----------



## JJH (Jun 11, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> JJH said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SPOILER ALERT:

He can't. e_e



kso... I see a coffeebean here, but not on Skype. D:


----------



## coffeebean! (Jun 11, 2009)

JJH said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm sorry Jawn D=
I'll be on in a few.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 11, 2009)

http://forums.the-bell-tree.com?topic=7073437/1/
The Beginning of the TBT-Teers ftw.


----------



## John102 (Jun 11, 2009)

don't forget this one.

http://forums.the-bell-tree.com?topic=7140133/1/?x=20


----------



## coffeebean! (Jun 11, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> http://forums.the-bell-tree.com?topic=7073437/1/
> The Beginning of the TBT-Teers ftw.


Aw yeah.
That was you and me. Was that the one where Cry was going to go emo over you? =p


----------



## Thunder (Jun 11, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> http://forums.the-bell-tree.com?topic=7073437/1/
> The Beginning of the TBT-Teers ftw.


Whoa, Coffee defending Bacon...

Ya don't see that everyday...


----------



## JJH (Jun 11, 2009)

*still has yet to see a thread better than UB's Thread of Awesomeness*


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 11, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They were married too.
@Coffeh IDK i'm reading through it.


----------



## QNT3N (Jun 11, 2009)

JJH said:
			
		

> *still has yet to see a thread better than UB's Thread of Awesomeness*


http://forums.the-bell-tree.com?topic=261104/1/


----------



## coffeebean! (Jun 11, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We were married then.


----------



## Thunder (Jun 11, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh. So much going on that i don't know about :L


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 11, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> wait coffeebean what gender are you?


GOOD TIEMZ


----------



## QNT3N (Jun 11, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Moar good tiemz plox


----------



## coffeebean! (Jun 11, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hahaha =p

No one knew my gender.


----------



## QNT3N (Jun 11, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought it was obvious.


----------



## Thunder (Jun 11, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe you have boo-nevermind

;P


----------



## coffeebean! (Jun 11, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Another good time xD


----------



## Gnome (Jun 11, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wait I realized something. I joined the same day as Brandon.  weird.


----------



## QNT3N (Jun 11, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You should  switch back to your asian girl with the headphones signature and avatar.


----------



## coffeebean! (Jun 11, 2009)

QNT3N said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I still have it, but I don't know =p
Keko let me use it, it never did have my name on it or anything. Plus I like my raver furries :3


----------



## Thunder (Jun 11, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


o.o

You stalked me to this website!?

D:


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jun 11, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> QNT3N said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


raver furries ftw.


----------



## QNT3N (Jun 11, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


k


----------



## coffeebean! (Jun 11, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mhm
But I guess it wouldn't hurt to switch back for a day =p


----------



## QNT3N (Jun 11, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Asian girl avatar, raver signature.


----------



## coffeebean! (Jun 11, 2009)

QNT3N said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eh.

My original avvie/sig for a day..


----------



## QNT3N (Jun 11, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> QNT3N said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


k


----------



## John102 (Jun 11, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> QNT3N said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hey, you had one even before that one didn't you?


----------



## coffeebean! (Jun 11, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My first avvie ever was the Jingle avvie. And then some coffee avvies. =p

Jingle>coffee avvies>Death Note avvies>sexy asian gurl>Kitty girl avvie/sig>Raver furry avvie/sig>Raver furries avvie/sig


----------



## QNT3N (Jun 11, 2009)

http://forums.the-bell-tree.com?topic=7062083/1/

lolfail


----------



## Thunder (Jun 11, 2009)

QNT3N said:
			
		

> http://forums.the-bell-tree.com?topic=7062083/1/
> 
> lolfail


XD


----------



## John102 (Jun 11, 2009)

QNT3N said:
			
		

> http://forums.the-bell-tree.com?topic=7062083/1/
> 
> lolfail


likes twilight?

wtf coffeh, go get a life.


----------



## coffeebean! (Jun 11, 2009)

QNT3N said:
			
		

> http://forums.the-bell-tree.com?topic=7062083/1/
> 
> lolfail


XDDDDDD

Oh damn. Good times.
@John: That was in November. Blegh, I don't like it anymore.


----------



## QNT3N (Jun 11, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> QNT3N said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


..the*censored.3.0*


----------



## Thunder (Jun 11, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> QNT3N said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :llama: 

zomg it r coffhe boyfrend


----------



## coffeebean! (Jun 11, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He's a sexy beast. You know it.


----------



## QNT3N (Jun 11, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Animal Crossing rocks! Nuff said.


----------



## coffeebean! (Jun 11, 2009)

QNT3N said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> > Animal Crossing rocks! Nuff said.


Can you stop? XD
I get it, my first day here I was a total nub. But now I'm a nub slayer, k.


----------



## Gnome (Jun 11, 2009)

QNT3N said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> > Animal Crossing rocks! Nuff said.


XD, Oh and I found mah old sig. I forgot how much I like it, even though it's Mario. =P


----------



## John102 (Jun 11, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> QNT3N said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this is gonna be with you forever.


----------



## QNT3N (Jun 11, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> QNT3N said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's hilarious!

Moar teasing


----------



## Gnome (Jun 11, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> QNT3N said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh yeah, then how come you haven't made me leave yet? HUH?!


----------



## coffeebean! (Jun 11, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mhm.

And that's a good thing. You guys can see how much I've changed. 
lol Go ahead and tease me. I could care less. x]


----------



## Gnome (Jun 11, 2009)

http://forums.the-bell-tree.com?topic=7064568/1/
Hey Quinten ring a bell?


----------



## coffeebean! (Jun 11, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> http://forums.the-bell-tree.com?topic=7064568/1/
> Hey Quinten ring a bell?


I *censored.3.0*ing love you.

Crash, you and I have laughed so much over our n00b days xD
That was a good time.


----------



## QNT3N (Jun 11, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> http://forums.the-bell-tree.com?topic=7064568/1/
> Hey Quinten ring a bell?


*censored.3.0* you.


----------



## coffeebean! (Jun 11, 2009)

QNT3N said:
			
		

> AverageSean said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


MOAR TEASING PL0X


----------



## Gnome (Jun 11, 2009)

QNT3N said:
			
		

> AverageSean said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*evil laugh* Go ahead post mine if you want Idc.


----------



## PaJami (Jun 11, 2009)

http://forums.the-bell-tree.com?topic=7106473/1/ Here's my intro thread


----------



## QNT3N (Jun 11, 2009)

http://forums.the-bell-tree.com?topic=7077966/1/


----------



## Anna (Jun 11, 2009)

Lmfao they are all locked.


----------



## John102 (Jun 11, 2009)

http://forums.the-bell-tree.com?topic=244662/1/?x=20


----------



## QNT3N (Jun 11, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> http://forums.the-bell-tree.com?topic=244662/1/?x=20


Poor little Evan.


----------



## coffeebean! (Jun 11, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> http://forums.the-bell-tree.com?topic=244662/1/?x=20


XD So random

@Q: It was the kitty thread<3


----------



## Tyler (Jun 11, 2009)

http://forums.the-bell-tree.com?topic=255481/1/

And where ever Termina Cafe is....


----------



## Tyler (Jun 11, 2009)

Oh yea! And where ever the Bear conspiracy thread is. 
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">






</div>


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 11, 2009)

MegaNoob125 said:
			
		

> actually i like threads where the topic seems to change every few minutes it keeps the thread alive and the convo interesting *LETS TALK ABOUT KITTYS NOW*


Some things never change.


----------



## royal 9999 (Jun 11, 2009)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Oh yea! And where ever the Bear conspiracy thread is.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> ...


LMAO  XD


----------



## Thunder (Jun 11, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> AverageSean said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


XD yes, very good times.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 11, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And it begins.


----------



## coffeebean! (Jun 11, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


XD

NATE

XD


----------



## Gnome (Jun 11, 2009)

Wait is that a CP icon I see Jub have on that Pic? XDDDDDDDDDD!


----------



## Thunder (Jun 11, 2009)

QNT3N said:
			
		

> OMG I GOT ACCF


----------



## beehdaubs (Jun 11, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I still have QNT3N on my friend's list =3


Remember this? http://forums.the-bell-tree.com?topic=7063934/1/


----------



## Thunder (Jun 11, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


QNT3N changed his name so many time, it was Boom from Headshot, then Headshot from Boom, and so on.. lol.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 11, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> ZELDAFREAK104 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


MOAR GOOD TIEMZ LOLZ
QUOTING LIMITED SAPPIN MAH GOOD TIEMZ


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 11, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> lol if this topic becomes a problem ill just make a topic in the off topic foums called "the most awesome conversation between mega and coffee"


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jun 11, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> http://forums.the-bell-tree.com?topic=244662/1/?x=20


Wat the *censored.3.0*.

I don't ever remember posting that... it must have been in the spam board while it was still here.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 11, 2009)

I read the whole thread, it not where TBT-teers where formed it just were Coffeh and me met. BRB searching through my old posts some more.


----------



## Lord Yuan (Jun 11, 2009)

I have had no good times here yet. You have yet to appease me. ENTERTAIN ME!


----------



## beehdaubs (Jun 11, 2009)

http://forums.the-bell-tree.com?topic=7073658/1/

That was the thread that made me look like a complete dumb-ass =D


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 11, 2009)

http://forums.the-bell-tree.com?topic=258753/34/
Yah. This thread is where the TBT-teers began. And various old PMs.


----------



## Thunder (Jun 11, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> http://forums.the-bell-tree.com?topic=7073658/1/
> 
> That was the thread that made me look like a complete dumb-ass =D


Lol, Jas0n just hated Coffeh


----------



## QNT3N (Jun 11, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> bdubs2594 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I do that when I get bored with games, restart.

Now I don't even play it anymore.


----------



## coffeebean! (Jun 11, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> bdubs2594 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YEAH XD

We're friends now.


----------



## Jas0n (Jun 11, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LIES!

[insert hate here] >=D


----------



## Thunder (Jun 11, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol, and now you (kinda) hate Bacon. Weird how things change =p


----------



## John102 (Jun 11, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol, I was here for that one.


----------



## coffeebean! (Jun 11, 2009)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


kfein

/kills Jas0n

TAKE THAT BISH


----------



## Jas0n (Jun 11, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jas0n  is dead.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 11, 2009)

Apparently this all happened before I came.


----------



## QNT3N (Jun 11, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Apparently this all happened before I came.


Indeed it did.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 11, 2009)

QNT3N said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quite.
Meaning I basically murdered the jollyness.


----------



## John102 (Jun 11, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> http://forums.the-bell-tree.com?topic=7073658/1/
> 
> That was the thread that made me look like a complete dumb-ass =D


I love grawr's comment




			
				grawr said:
			
		

> This is a great topic.
> 
> It's not spam at all.
> 
> ...


----------



## Pear (Jun 11, 2009)

Lol at the 2012 one.


----------



## Jman (Jun 11, 2009)

The good times were before the massive flood came in, to be honest.


----------



## QNT3N (Jun 11, 2009)

Jman said:
			
		

> The good times were before the massive flood came in, to be honest.


Notice I said "Ever since I've been here, at least."

And I put one from before the flood that John showed me.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 11, 2009)

I saw me in it!


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 11, 2009)

Jman said:
			
		

> The good times were before the massive flood came in, to be honest.


of AC : CFers
I would have never found this site if it weren't for AC CF and Jeremy's vid tbh.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 11, 2009)

I found this site about four years ago thanks to smash camp. It was actually storm whom invited me.


----------



## Pear (Jun 11, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Jman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same here.


----------



## Princess (Jun 11, 2009)

Lol Rap Battle..
fun.
I STILL don't get how it was offensive, or what exactly happened.xD 
But Q. You still hold the title


----------



## QNT3N (Jun 11, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> Lol Rap Battle..
> fun.
> I STILL don't get how it was offensive, or what exactly happened.xD
> But Q. You still hold the title


;D

Oh yeah, and remember this guy:

http://forums.the-bell-tree.com?topic=7117502/1/#new


----------



## MygL (Jun 11, 2009)

I prefer when ACCF was new and everyone was asking everyone to go to their town.


----------



## coffeebean! (Jun 11, 2009)

xYoh said:
			
		

> I prefer when ACCF was new and everyone was asking everyone to go to their town.


No. Just no.


----------



## MygL (Jun 11, 2009)

Why not? I found lots of friends through that.


----------



## QNT3N (Jun 11, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, because that's when all the *censored.7.61* stayed in the AC boards, and away from here.


----------



## coffeebean! (Jun 11, 2009)

xYoh said:
			
		

> Why not? I found lots of friends through that.


Sure, but there have been much better times on TBT that don't involve AC ;p


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 11, 2009)

QNT3N said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol at Nate's response.


----------



## -Aaron (Jun 11, 2009)

I don't know if this was mentioned, but if you look in the Tyler leaving thread and checked Tyler's profile, he was active around 1:20 AM today.


----------



## Princess (Jun 11, 2009)

QNT3N said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


XDDDDDDD
isnt he the reason it got shut down?
XDlawl.


----------



## QNT3N (Jun 11, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> I don't know if this was mentioned, but if you look in the Tyler leaving thread and checked Tyler's profile, he was active around 1:20 AM today.


Reminds me of cryindarkness.


----------



## Princess (Jun 11, 2009)

QNT3N said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> > I don't know if this was mentioned, but if you look in the Tyler leaving thread and checked Tyler's profile, he was active around 1:20 AM today.


shutup.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 11, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> QNT3N said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BURRRRRN!


----------



## QNT3N (Jun 11, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> This was my conversation on [cry leaving] yesterday with mega.
> she can't possibly do this to us..... read it from bottom to top/
> Cry is a great friend....she can't break up the TBT-teers this way...T-T
> v.....That's all I have to say about this.
> ...


----------



## coffeebean! (Jun 11, 2009)

QNT3N said:
			
		

> Wow Jenn.


Yeah well. I had a breakdown. ;_;


----------



## Princess (Jun 11, 2009)

fuuck you all.


----------



## coffeebean! (Jun 11, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> fuuck you all.


Seriously.
That was a horrible time. No need to bring it back.


----------



## QNT3N (Jun 11, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> fuuck you all.


If you don't want to get suspened, I suggest you edit that post. 

I got a five-day suspension for bypassing the filter.


@Jenn: A lot of people thought it was funny.


----------



## Gnome (Jun 11, 2009)

I would say my opinion but that'd make you angry, :|


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 11, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's QNT3N for ya. >.>


----------



## coffeebean! (Jun 11, 2009)

QNT3N said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't.
I thought she was serious.


----------



## Peso (Jun 11, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> QNT3N said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He used to be my friend.But I saw on this other forum that he confessed and left animal crossing and every single thing that came in virtual contact with me Darkbunny and anyone who would support us two. I can't believe I was friends with him! XD


----------



## Sab (Jun 11, 2009)

i remember some of these... the one about death reminded me of my friend that died wednesday.... =(


----------



## John102 (Jun 11, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> I found this site about four years ago thanks to smash camp. It was actually storm whom invited me.


bacon, do you remember the guy with the account that was bacon b0y, or something, remember that flamewar........you weren't even in it until the very end.

stupid trolls.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 11, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I remember dat.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jun 11, 2009)

Holy crap I didn't know BB Game topic was a flame war hmm good read <3


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 11, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> Holy crap I didn't know BB Game topic was a flame war hmm good read <3


yea, rly


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jun 11, 2009)

Hmm I like The rich AC topics


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jun 11, 2009)

I miss...Nate, DF, UB, and DR. K


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 11, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> I miss...Nate, DF, UB, DR. K and MGMT ....


MGMT=Fullofmyself.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jun 11, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


orly?

The More you know


----------



## QNT3N (Jun 11, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> I miss...Nate, DF, UB, DR. K and MGMT ....


To bad none of them miss you.

And MGMT is here.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jun 11, 2009)

QNT3N said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Meh, why would they?  They wouldn't.


----------



## SilverCyrus (Jun 11, 2009)

i remember the third link......


----------



## John102 (Jun 11, 2009)

df was awesome.


----------



## coffeebean! (Jun 11, 2009)

This thread reminds me of the song 'The Good Times are Killing Me' xP


----------



## Princess (Jun 11, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


O:
NOWAINOWAI


----------



## fullofmyself (Jun 11, 2009)

Ah... The memory of flame wars.

@Jenn,lol Modest Mouse

@Mega, Obviousness is obvious


----------



## QNT3N (Jun 11, 2009)

fullofmyself said:
			
		

> Ah... The memory of flame wars.


We need to make another one, one that was as good as the 2012 one.


----------



## coffeebean! (Jun 11, 2009)

fullofmyself said:
			
		

> Ah... The memory of flame wars.
> 
> @Jenn,lol Modest Mouse
> 
> @Mega, Obviousness is obvious


;D 

Modest Mouse FTW baybe


----------



## QNT3N (Jun 11, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> fullofmyself said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Interpol is better, like I told you, you really need to check them out.


----------



## coffeebean! (Jun 11, 2009)

QNT3N said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They're good too but still

Modest Mouse> everything else

For me, that is.


----------



## fullofmyself (Jun 11, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> QNT3N said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Listen to Ugly Casanova. Isaac Brock is the lead singer and they sound much more mellow.


----------



## coffeebean! (Jun 11, 2009)

fullofmyself said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know.


----------



## QNT3N (Jun 11, 2009)

<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/l_OcR0fbf6g'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/l_OcR0fbf6g' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>

lolpuppet

It's a great song though.


----------



## fullofmyself (Jun 11, 2009)

QNT3N said:
			
		

> <object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/l_OcR0fbf6g'>
> <param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
> <param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
> <param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/l_OcR0fbf6g' /><param name='play' value='true' />
> ...


Rest my Chemistry is better.


----------



## QNT3N (Jun 11, 2009)

fullofmyself said:
			
		

> QNT3N said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, C'mere is my favorite, then PDA, then Slow Hands.


----------



## watercat8 (Jun 12, 2009)

_I remember these! good times XP_


----------



## strawberryforever (Jun 13, 2009)

blah quinten was right. -.-"


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 13, 2009)

New good tiem:
The Jun 09 Kolvo Spam/Pronfest.


----------



## SockHead (Jun 13, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> New good tiem:
> The Jun 09 Kolvo Spam/Pronfest.


Indeed.


----------



## beehdaubs (Jun 13, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> New good tiem:
> The Jun 09 Kolvo Spam/Pronfest.


*points at sig*

I have had that there since last night ^_^
KOLVO FOR MOD!


----------



## fullofmyself (Jun 13, 2009)

There was that time awhile ago, before the youtube *censored.2.0*, when Furry_Sparks DF spammed the forums the furries.


----------



## fullofmyself (Jun 13, 2009)

Not to mention BB's pron problem and My countless (deleted) flamewars.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 13, 2009)

fullofmyself said:
			
		

> Not to mention BB's pron problem and My countless (deleted) flamewars.


oh lawd he had a pron problem?
Giggity ;l


----------



## coffeebean! (Jun 13, 2009)

fullofmyself said:
			
		

> Not to mention BB's pron problem and My countless (deleted) flamewars.


I missed his pr0n thingy Dx


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 13, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> fullofmyself said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I MISSED IT WHAT HAPPENED.
*SHAKES COFFEH LIKE A RAGDOLL*
TELL ME NAO.


----------



## fullofmyself (Jun 13, 2009)

xD


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 13, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah the pr0xy, oh yea...


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jun 13, 2009)

fullofmyself said:
			
		

> There was that time awhile ago, before the youtube *censored.2.0*, when Furry_Sparks DF spammed the forums the furries.


Heh, I remember that...


----------



## coffeebean! (Jun 13, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


MEGA I DONT KNOW
I WISH I DID
I MISSED IT TOO

oshi-Prez is here
PREZ<3


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 13, 2009)

SOMEONE GIVE ME THE PRON TOPIC >:C


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 13, 2009)

fullofmyself said:
			
		

> Not to mention BB's pron problem and My countless (deleted) flamewars.


See what you did ther?


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jun 13, 2009)

Oh lulz, the pron topic... xD


----------



## strawberryforever (Jun 13, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hah i remember it.


----------



## coffeebean! (Jun 13, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> Oh lulz, the pron topic... xD


..O:

You saw it?
Damn it. I missed it.

*story time =D*


----------



## fullofmyself (Jun 13, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> fullofmyself said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well... You should. you your friend did it.


----------



## strawberryforever (Jun 13, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Al told me about the whole thing xD


----------



## Anna (Jun 13, 2009)

The first E.P.I.C thread


----------



## coffeebean! (Jun 13, 2009)

strawberryforever said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


kden

You tell me now.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 13, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> strawberryforever said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AND ME DAMMIT! *shakes pally*


----------



## strawberryforever (Jun 13, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


o.o too..much...shaking...
_________________________________________________
JENN 2 PM


----------



## QNT3N (Jun 13, 2009)

I MISSED THE PR0NZ

LINKS PL0X SO I CAN ADD TEM IN DA 1ST POST


----------



## coffeebean! (Jun 13, 2009)

QNT3N said:
			
		

> I MISSED THE PR0NZ
> 
> ]It got deleted.


----------



## beehdaubs (Jun 13, 2009)

lolololololol
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 13, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> lolololololol
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> ...


Lolwtf.


----------



## coffeebean! (Jun 13, 2009)

You took a screen shot? Lol xD


----------



## fullofmyself (Jun 13, 2009)

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














</div>


----------



## QNT3N (Jun 13, 2009)

fullofmyself said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> ...


MOAR 2NITE


----------



## beehdaubs (Jun 13, 2009)

QNT3N said:
			
		

> fullofmyself said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Somebody get Kolvo moar proxys.


----------



## QNT3N (Jun 13, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> QNT3N said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They're not that hard..

Just keep an eye out.


----------



## fullofmyself (Jun 13, 2009)

QNT3N said:
			
		

> fullofmyself said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


TONIGHT, WE DINE IN DISABLED GROUP


----------



## QNT3N (Jun 13, 2009)

fullofmyself said:
			
		

> QNT3N said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


INDEED


----------



## coffeebean! (Jun 13, 2009)

lulzevilplots


----------



## ATWA (Jan 12, 2010)

LOL BUMP

http://forums.the-bell-tree.com?topic=7310894/1/

Would be added to the first post, but seeing as it's banned..


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 12, 2010)

Last Post: Jun 13 2009

Too much of a bump. Don't bump.


----------



## ATWA (Jan 12, 2010)

Had to, sorry.


----------



## bittermeat (Jan 12, 2010)

QNT3N said:
			
		

> http://forums.the-bell-tree.com?topic=7129283/1/


I don't believe I contributed to this.

 <_<


----------



## Vivi (Jan 12, 2010)

oh god, one of my topics is on that list...


----------



## Thunder (Jan 12, 2010)

bittermeat said:
			
		

> QNT3N said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bad thread :x


----------



## Caleb (Jan 12, 2010)

Vivi said:
			
		

> oh god, one of my topics is on that list...


Obviously, but more of them could be added to the list.


----------



## ATWA (Jan 12, 2010)

Caleb said:
			
		

> Vivi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If I could find them.. most of the really good threads were locked and deleted.


----------



## Numner (Jan 12, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Last Post: Jun 13 2009
> 
> Too much of a bump. Don't bump.


BUT INSTEAD LET'S GO CREATE A TOPIC THAT'S BASICALLY SPAM DDDDDDD


Got dang it it's not like the devil is eating a baby for every bump.


----------



## ATWA (Jan 12, 2010)

Numner said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, for not for this one at least.


----------



## Numner (Jan 12, 2010)

ATWA said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know.

I can see how bumping a topic that's *censored.2.0*ty, and an irreverent bump would be bad.

But adding a new thing for this sexy beast of a topic is great, and besides it's in brewsters >_>


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 12, 2010)

Numner said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How do you know?


----------



## ATWA (Jan 12, 2010)

Tyler said:
			
		

> The rudest member on this site has to be coffebean. She is always saying negative things to new members and posting negative comments. ........I just had to get that out.


----------



## Numner (Jan 12, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cause babies aren't real.


----------



## Rockman! (Jan 12, 2010)

Whoever bumped this is going to forum hell.


----------



## Numner (Jan 12, 2010)

/raeg


----------



## ATWA (Jan 12, 2010)

Rockman. said:
			
		

> Whoever bumped this is going to forum hell.


I already know I'm going to hell, what point are you trying to prove?


----------



## fabiolovessunate (Jan 14, 2010)

You failed to mention any of my threads. I'm... disappointed.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 14, 2010)

fabiolovessunate said:
			
		

> You failed to mention any of my threads. I'm... disappointed.


Is soulbears on that list?

I'm too lazy to check.


----------



## Sporge27 (Jan 14, 2010)

GAHHHH DON"T BUMP MONTH OLD THREADS.....

especially ones that make me realize my golden days on this forum are a while ago... 

Well I can try to be more active again... but iono if it can be the same :'(


----------



## Micah (Jan 14, 2010)

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> GAHHHH DON"T BUMP MONTH OLD THREADS.....
> 
> especially ones that make me realize my golden days on this forum are a while ago...
> 
> Well I can try to be more active again... but iono if it can be the same :'(


This is good times:
http://forums.the-bell-tree.com?topic=248863/1/?x=15



> Bulerias headed off one way, while leaving behind a picture of a girl





> Questions of what was Bulerias and his most fiendish plans were. I gave him and Smart Tech the map and the picture of Emma, but they were some use. Not the picture though.



XD


----------



## Sporge27 (Jan 14, 2010)

Oh dear I went to find the rest of the stories in Kolvo's posts and accidentally stumbled on the bunny wars of 06....  I lead the sith bunnies to ridiculousity and didn't look back 

http://forums.the-bell-tree.com?topic=248219/1/

so childish and yet sooo fun at the time lol.


----------



## Micah (Jan 14, 2010)

I had two name changes in the span of that thread. lol


----------



## Micah (Jan 14, 2010)

http://forums.the-bell-tree.com?topic=246234/280/?x=15#new

_Somebody_ was looking at this thread.


----------



## Sporge27 (Jan 14, 2010)

Comatose2009 said:
			
		

> http://forums.the-bell-tree.com?topic=246234/280/?x=15#new
> 
> _Somebody_ was looking at this thread.


wait who were you back then and for that matter how many times has your name changed? lol


----------



## Micah (Jan 14, 2010)

tomNook
NookPTP
tomNook
Koehler
Comatose2009


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 14, 2010)

Comatose2009 said:
			
		

> Koehler
> Comatose2009


Your name history only shows those two.


----------



## Micah (Jan 14, 2010)

I was the other 2 before we switched to Zetaboards.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 14, 2010)

Comatose2009 said:
			
		

> I was the other 2 before we switched to Zetaboards.


oookay


----------



## Marcus (Jan 14, 2010)

Comatose2009 said:
			
		

> I was the other 2 before we switched to Zetaboards.


:O

You've been here a loooong long time.


----------



## ATWA (Jan 14, 2010)

fabiolovessunate said:
			
		

> You failed to mention any of my threads. I'm... disappointed.


jesus christ, i apologize.

http://forums.the-bell-tree.com/search/?c=4&mid=67577

all of these will do, sir.


----------



## Joe (Jan 15, 2010)

I loved the rap battle<3


----------

